# [SOLVED] dhcpcd - failed renew

## spysz

Hi,

Can anyone tell me what cause this errors?

dhcpcd[2630]: eth0: failed to renew DHCP, rebinding

dhcpcd[2630]: eth0: failed to renew DHCP, rebinding

dhcpcd[2630]: eth0: failed to renew DHCP, rebinding

dhcpcd[2630]: eth0: failed to renew DHCP, rebinding

and so on and so forth... 

Gentoo is working on XenServer, also Vyatta as dhcp server. First get IP  (after reboot) is OK, but renew address after expired leases gives this errors.

Any suggestion? 

I tried use dhclient but also has similar problem:

DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 192.168.1.1 port 67

DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 192.168.1.1 port 67

DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 192.168.1.1 port 67

DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 192.168.1.1 port 67

DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 192.168.1.1 port 67

and so on and so forth...

Some people suggest turn off tx and rx checksum on VIF, but it does not resolve the problem.

Regards,

SimonLast edited by spysz on Thu Sep 12, 2013 8:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

Generally this is caused by the DHCP server not supplying a direct route to it and RFC2131 specifies that RENEWs must be unicast rather than broadcast.

So it's not a client issue as such, more of a server one.

The good news is that you'll rebind fine in this normally.

----------

## spysz

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Generally this is caused by the DHCP server not supplying a direct route to it and RFC2131 specifies that RENEWs must be unicast rather than broadcast.
> 
> So it's not a client issue as such, more of a server one.
> 
> The good news is that you'll rebind fine in this normally.

 

Hi,

I resolve this problem. I turned off tx checksum on interface. Now it is working perfect!

Regards,

Simon

----------

